# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - ASP / ASP.NET / MVC / Web API >  ASP.NET Core MVC Web Application CRUD Using Dapper ORM and SQL Server

## KGComputers

Good day!

Dapper has been widely used as an alternative ORM to Entity Framework in many large scale projects. In fact, I have developed a straightforward internal application before using this product of which I have the flexibility of writing simple to complex queries and pass it to Dapper's query extension method for retrieving information from the database. 

With that in mind, I have written an article Getting Started With ASP.NET Core 5.0 MVC Web Application Using Dapper ORM And SQL Server that walks through on how to integrate Dapper ORM into your ASP.NET Core 5.0 MVC project with SQL Server as the data source.



Regards,

KGC

----------

